# Windows 10 Display Driver Issue



## mmshipon (May 31, 2015)

Does anyone know of an Intel HD Graphics display driver that allows you to use an HDMI monitor with Windows 10? I'm using, what I think is the latest and greatest. Driver date is 11/3/2015, version 10.17.10.4229. Currently, only able to connect via analog VGA. Thanks.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Which Intel HD Graphics device does your computer have?

If you don't know for sure, advise us which Intel processor it has.

The description of an Intel processor will determine which number Intel HD graphics device it has.

---------------------------------------------------------------

By the way, 10.17.10.4229 is not the most current version of the Intel HD Graphics driver.

Depending on which graphics device your computer has, those drivers appear to now be in versions 10.18.10.44xx and 10.18.10.45xx. 

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## mmshipon (May 31, 2015)

The processor is Intel Core i3-2120 CPU @ 3.30GHz


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

The Intel Core i3-2120 3.30 GHz processor has an *Intel HD Graphics 2000* integrated graphics device.

The Intel driver downloads site does not have a driver for that graphics device for Windows 10 32-bit or 64-bit. It has driver version 9.17.10.4229 for Windows 7 and 8 32-bit and 64-bit.

The Microsoft Update Catalog site also does not have a driver for that graphics device for Windows 10 32-bit or 64-bit.

How long have you been running Windows 10 in your computer(which you haven't described)?

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## mmshipon (May 31, 2015)

I've been on Windows 10 for almost a year now, but purchased the Samsung monitor a little over a month ago. Samsung also doesn't provide a newer driver. I guess I'll keep using the VGA port and hope everyone will eventually catch up. Thanks for the help.


----------

